# New Outbackers In Il



## olyellar (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi all!!! Just traded our Viking popup for a new 06- 21RS Outback. seems to be lots of tips and ideas on the forums. We plan to use our 04 tahoe as the tow vehicle. Seems to do ok but needs some tweeks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks M & K in Illinois


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

olyellar said:


> Hi all!!! Just traded our Viking popup for a new 06- 21RS Outback. seems to be lots of tips and ideas on the forums. We plan to use our 04 tahoe as the tow vehicle. Seems to do ok but needs some tweeks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks M & K in Illinois


Welcome olyellar to the best forum on the web!

Good choice in campers! I also have a 2006 21RS and we love it.

You should do fine towing that camper with your Tahoe. Let us know your engine size and rear end. You will also NEED a good weight distribution hitch and a brake controller.

Take a look in the galleries for "Mods" that many of us have done to customize our units. Ask questions, post often. And most of all, Go Camping!

Dan


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Congratulations on your new 21RS. We also have a 21rs and absolutely love it since we used to have a pop up trailer too. I am just amazed at the amount of storage space in it. By the way, where are you from? You are going to love this site with alot of great ideas and help. Keep posting!
Happy camping!
Chabbie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

olyellar,

Welcome to Outbackers from one Illini to another (well, _used_ to be Illini, anyway).

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















You can see the mods on my Outback by using the link in my sig file.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

congradulations on ur outback, We just went from tents to our first tt. What part of illinois are u from. We are at downers grove. Anyway we are going to our first rally in May. From what Ive learned these outback people, me included, are very friendly and informative. They also love thier rallies. The rally is at Starved Rock state park in May. Thier are about ten families. We just sent in our reservation to the Dnr last fri and recieved a confirmation this past fri. Hope u can make it. Should be alot of fun and It will be great to put some faces to names. If u have any questions just ask. The thread to info about the may rally is on the home page under the map.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& congrats on the new Outback!







Very exciting.

Tami


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers olyellar








Congrats on your new Outback! Many folks on here took the step up from a pop up.
I had a Viking back in the day too. Loved it!

Best of luck and Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome olyellar to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 21RS

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

olyellar said:


> Hi all!!! Just traded our Viking popup for a new 06- 21RS Outback. seems to be lots of tips and ideas on the forums. We plan to use our 04 tahoe as the tow vehicle. Seems to do ok but needs some tweeks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks M & K in Illinois


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! and welcome to the Clan!!!!!

Is it Spring yet????


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to our little slice of the net and congrats on your new purchase. As mike pointed out, we are having a rally in May that might not be to far from you. Here is a LINK  to the rally thread if you are interested.

Chris


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome, We too upgraded from a popup...You will soon find yourself planning lots of trips because it is soooo much fun and great family experiences! Any questions???just ask! this forum is awesome at getting advice and just plain good old fashion fun with a techie twist because it is on the net of course! We too are from IL and hope to see you on the road and at the parks! Teri


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi olyellar!
















to Outbackers! 

And







on your new 21RS!

Here's to many years of Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

Congratulations on your new toy. We too went from a popup to an Outback. LOVE IT!


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome olyellar, and congrats on the new outback.
Scott


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, olyellar.







Congrats on the new 21RS.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Gary


----------

